# Upland 27 - New Project Stove and Stove Pipe fitting?



## TWoods (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi All,

I was given an old Upland stove (model 27).  It is in good shape and seems lightly used (just needs a little TLC for surface rust and touching up some seams with furnace cement & door seal etc).  I am in the process of cleaning it up but I can't seem to find a fitting for the stove pipe.  It is oval with outside dimensions of 5 "x 8" at the top. The manual I got online (from this site) says the stove needs 6 inch stove pipe.   So, any idea where i can find a oval (5 "x 8") to round (6") adapter?   It looks like it is meant to be "sleeved" over the top.  I have been to a few stove shops and they couldn't order anything.

Any ideas?  I though i might be able to squish a 6" pipe into, or maybe go to a metal shop.   This is going inot our living room to replace our smaller Upland 17.   I burn 16" cord wood and wanted a stove that was jsut a tad bigger.    I have attached some pictures of my new project.  

Thanks for any information,


----------



## bholler (Aug 12, 2018)

Just squish a peice of stove pipe.  It may be 6 or 7 but one will fit.


----------



## begreen (Aug 12, 2018)

I think 7" squished worked for the model 207 which took 7" stove pipe. If the 27 has the same size collar then it seems a bit inelegant to have to add a 7" to 6" transition to get to 6" round. I have a question in to the man that used to make these stoves to see if there is a better solution. One option might be this adapter - part 7x6-610 if the oval side can be squished shorter and thicker. Not sure.
https://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/product.aspx?d_id=4940&p_id=16307


----------



## TWoods (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you both for the replies.  Begreen, thank you also for the link too.  That might work.  I would like it to look nice if possible so if you hear anything from your contact that would be appreciated.  The stove is just too nice not to fix up and use.


----------



## begreen (Aug 12, 2018)

Craig said they typically just used ovalized stove pipe. The crimped end should fit ok.


----------



## bholler (Aug 12, 2018)

TWoods said:


> Thank you both for the replies.  Begreen, thank you also for the link too.  That might work.  I would like it to look nice if possible so if you hear anything from your contact that would be appreciated.  The stove is just too nice not to fix up and use.


I noticed you said touch up some seams.  If it was me and i planned on using the stove much i would tear it down clean off all the old cement and reassemble with all new in the joints.  It really usually isnt that hard and is the right way to do it


----------



## TWoods (Aug 13, 2018)

bholler said:


> I noticed you said touch up some seams.  If it was me and i planned on using the stove much i would tear it down clean off all the old cement and reassemble with all new in the joints.  It really usually isnt that hard and is the right way to do it



I have never pulled one apart but that makes sense.   Looks like a few bolts will do it.   Any recommendations on the type of Stove cement?  I was going to use Rutlands (from my local ace hardware).    I think that should work but any recommendations welcomed.

Thanks again,


----------



## bholler (Aug 13, 2018)

TWoods said:


> I have never pulled one apart but that makes sense.   Looks like a few bolts will do it.   Any recommendations on the type of Stove cement?  I was going to use Rutlands (from my local ace hardware).    I think that should work but any recommendations welcomed.
> 
> Thanks again,


That should work fine.  Get the stuff in the caulk tube it is allot easier.


----------



## TWoods (Aug 14, 2018)

Thank you.  I will post some pics when I am done.


----------



## TWoods (Aug 18, 2018)

A few pictures of everything disassembled.   And I didn't break anthing.


----------



## begreen (Aug 19, 2018)

Were there interior burnplates and a baffle?


----------



## TWoods (Aug 19, 2018)

Yes.  Thanks for checking.   The baffle looks good to me but the burn plates (those are the side sheilds right?).   Look a little warped.   One has a hairline stress crack.  I attached a pic of all 3:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Would you use these?    I was planning to swap the burn plates with the ones from my Upland 17 (they are identical).  Or can these be salvaged, or are they ok as is? 

Otherwise, I finished sanding and reapainting the cast iron parts today.  There are no cracks and the metal seems to be in good shape.   Pics of that attached too.



Thanks for the input on all this stuff.  I have ordered the furnace cement (tubes like you suggested) and will probably reassemble next weekend.

Thanks again,


----------



## begreen (Aug 19, 2018)

The cracked plate may have a season left in it. It will probably split and warp along the crack so keep an eye on it. The other one looks like it has a season or two left in it. I think Jotul F602 plates will work in this stove if you need replacements.


----------



## TWoods (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi All,

Just wanted to share my progress.  Stage one of assembly done today.   Will do top tomorrow then do a slow fire for curing purposes.

Thanks,


----------



## TWoods (Aug 26, 2018)

Beholler, Begreen and all,

Thank you all again.  Finished the stove.  The tear down and rebuild was pretty simple as you said   Glad I did it.  Who needs one of those new EPA stoves .   Pics attached.

I will hook up in the house next weekend.  I usually burn my Upland 17 with a layer of firebricks on the base (seems kinder to the stove and you never empty too much Ash out...but maybe this is just me) so I will cut  and place new bricks too.

Anyway, thanks again.  I can confirm the squish method with 6 inch stove pipe works great. 

Also, please tell Craig that one of his Uplands still breathes fire.

Cheers,


----------

